# Cute baby rainforest creature!



## robert@fm (Apr 1, 2015)

Awww! 

From the blog 25 Rainforest Animals Pictures.  Does anyone know what species this little sweetie is?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

It's a spotted quoll!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 1, 2015)

awww how cute


----------



## Copepod (Apr 1, 2015)

Spotted [tailed] quolls, also called tiger quolls, despite lack of stripes, aren't cute when they keep you awake all night in huts on Overland Track in Tasmania!


----------

